Ask HN: Does anyone read those O'reilly animal books from cover to cover? - alg0rith
======
phillipseamore
Back when I still spent time reading books, definitely. There's still a lot of
knowledge I have from those books. Keep in mind I was reading those book some
20+ years ago, times have changed, and I get everything online today.

------
yesenadam
Yes! Quite a few, anyway.

------
gladiatr72
Yes.

